# Is anyone here going to SOAR in October in New Hampshire?



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Any knitters/spinners here going to the Spin-Off Autumn Retreat (SOAR) in October in New Hampshire? I'd like to meet up if you are. I'm going to the retreat through Wednesday (the budget and my boss won't let me stay the entire week).


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

I would love to go, when and where will this event be held?


----------



## nana r (Feb 3, 2011)

I haven't heard of this one - where in N.H. & when is it - I am going to the Knit & Yoga in Vt in Nov. Anyone going to that one - it will be my first time going to this one.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey guys, Ilive in KY. now but grew up in N.H.
Would love to go to see what this is all about. Sounds like fun. Irene how are things in N.H.?


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

How do you hear about these events? I have rarely seen them advertised. The fiber festivals are popular around my area but then again are not advertised widely.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Any knitters/spinners here going to the Spin-Off Autumn Retreat (SOAR) in October in New Hampshire? I'd like to meet up if you are. I'm going to the retreat through Wednesday (the budget and my boss won't let me stay the entire week).


would love to make a camping trip there! Where? Need to find a state or private RV park though!
Thanks for any info
ICE in NJ


----------



## craftyretiredsue (Feb 15, 2011)

Can you give me any details about this? I live in WA state but we are spending 3 weeks in the notheast Sept/October.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Any knitters/spinners here going to the Spin-Off Autumn Retreat (SOAR) in October in New Hampshire? I'd like to meet up if you are. I'm going to the retreat through Wednesday (the budget and my boss won't let me stay the entire week).


Where? See my earlier question somewhere down the line here..
thanks. I see you are "on-line" but I don't know how to get to you? IM? Facebook?
ICE in NJ


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Irene- New Hampshire said:


> I would love to go, when and where will this event be held?


It will be held in Manchester at the Radisson the first week of October. You can find information on it, and what is still available for classes here: http://www.cvent.com/events/soar-spin-off-autumn-retreat-2011/event-summary-b88eebe6f07b4a7da408279eadda8b55.aspx. I went up to the one in Vermont years ago to go to the Marketplace, never could afford to go when it was outside New England, but I'm going to a workshop for the first three days with Nancy Shroyer on spinning for and knitting Fair Isle.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

ICE said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> > Any knitters/spinners here going to the Spin-Off Autumn Retreat (SOAR) in October in New Hampshire? I'd like to meet up if you are. I'm going to the retreat through Wednesday (the budget and my boss won't let me stay the entire week).
> ...


I think the closest state campground may be Jaffrey (I haven't camped in the Manchester area, but there is a state park website).


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Irene- New Hampshire said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to go, when and where will this event be held?
> ...


Tried to get onto the website. It states it is removed? temp. unavailable?
Ingrid


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Make sure to delete the period at the end of that web site address. Then it works fine. Have fun.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

PJ said:


> How do you hear about these events? I have rarely seen them advertised. The fiber festivals are popular around my area but then again are not advertised widely.


Well, SOAR is run by Interweave, so word comes from them in Spin-Off, their handspinning magazine, and through their e-mail newsletters. Registration usually begins in April each year. The event moves around the Northern Hemisphere, but the last several years it has been out West or in western Canada.

As for fiber festivals in a given area, again, go to Interweave's website and look at the events links. Knitty.com often mentions upcoming fiber festivals, too. As for other advertising, locally, well, I suspect that this sort of thing seems a little too specific interest and sometimes things like this that may not seem to appeal to the general public don't raise the brows of local editors unless the festival purchases advertising space.

For those of us in the Northeast, there are several fiber festivals coming up between late September and early November--The Vermont Sheep and Wool Festival is the first weekend of October, the Fingerlakes Fiber Festival is in late September, there is one at the Shaker Village in New Hampshire the 17th of September (if that's a Saturday), the Southern Adirondack Fiber Festival is also in late September, SOAR is the first week of October in Manchester NH, with their marketplace open to the public on Thursday, I believe, the NH Wool Arts Tour in southern NH (various locations) is Columbus Day weekend, the New York Sheep and Wool Festival is the weekend after in Rhinebeck NY (yes, if you watched Chelsea's wedding that's where it was) and there are full and half day workshops available; then there's the New England Fiber Festival the first weekend of November in West Springfield MA at the Big E fairgrounds (I believe there are supposed to be workshops available there, too, didn't get there last year because I was at the Northeast Handspinner's Gathering the same weekend).


----------



## skycac (May 13, 2011)

Is there a listing of all these places somewhere? I would like a calendar dates for them. Thanks, just let me know. Sandy


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

skycac said:


> Is there a listing of all these places somewhere? I would like a calendar dates for them. Thanks, just let me know. Sandy


The most reliable listing is probably the on the Interweave website (search on calendar) in the Spin-Off magazine site. There are quarterly listings of what's going on (to get an idea of what was held in prior quartes there is a history list, looking at these will give you an idea of what might be annual events and when they usually occur). Or simply look at the calendar of events in knitting magazines, although not all have them. Pieceworks (also and Interweave mag) has a listing in it, so if you don't purchase it regularly, see if your library has it.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Jaffrey is on the other side of NH. I would Google the campsites or state parks. I grew up in NH and would love to go but am in SC now with no transportation!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nana r said:


> I haven't heard of this one - where in N.H. & when is it - I am going to the Knit & Yoga in Vt in Nov. Anyone going to that one - it will be my first time going to this one.


Knit & Yoga? Vermont isn't far from Montreal. I tried on google, but can't find it. Do you have any more information, please?


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

A bit hot, this summer we've had more days with high humidity than I can remember. All in all it's still a wonderful place to live. What part of the state did you live in? If you get a chance to comeback for a visit, please send me a message, would love to meet up.


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

thank you mousepotato, I hope to attend a few of them, fall is such a beautiful time to travel around NH


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Irene- New Hampshire said:


> thank you mousepotato, I hope to attend a few of them, fall is such a beautiful time to travel around NH


Try and do the Wool Arts Tour if nothing else, there are usually 7 stops in the Jaffrey/Washington area with lots to see and numerous vendors. We might even run into each other.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Irene- New Hampshire said:


> A bit hot, this summer we've had more days with high humidity than I can remember. All in all it's still a wonderful place to live. What part of the state did you live in? If you get a chance to comeback for a visit, please send me a message, would love to meet up.


Hot here in KY. too but temps seem to be dropping. I love N.H & miss it very much. Grew-up in Atkinson ( just north of Haverill Mass.) but lived in Manchester and Deerfield until I married my DH who was in the marine corps. Lots more to tell. Jillpr


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

Aww... Manchester is only 1/2 an hour from me! But octobers for me are insane... I work my regular day job AND work as lead makeup artist at a local haunt! Bummer!Aww... Manchester is only 1/2 an hour from me! But octobers for me are insane... I work my regular day job AND work as lead makeup artist at a local haunt! Bummer!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Squirrelcat said:


> Aww... Manchester is only 1/2 an hour from me! But octobers for me are insane... I work my regular day job AND work as lead makeup artist at a local haunt! Bummer!Aww... Manchester is only 1/2 an hour from me! But octobers for me are insane... I work my regular day job AND work as lead makeup artist at a local haunt! Bummer!


Tell me about it, I work at a college <G>. That said, there are one and half day workshops....


----------



## nana r (Feb 3, 2011)

there's a list of all retreats on Clara Parks web site - Knittersreview.com and also the knit & yoga I believe is at [email protected] - try these and see if you can get the sites - hope to see you there Jessica -Jean and all others


----------

